# Dirt Cheap Flourite



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Picked up 4 bags of flourite from my local Petsmart's today. Rex suggested that I take advantage of Petsmart's price matching policy. The manager at the second one went "wow" when he saw the price of the pet solutions printout. Petsmart sells flourite for $25 compared to the $9 at pet solutions. 
Greg


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Did they make any fuss over the shipping cost or did they do a straight price match at $9.99? I just may need to visit PetSmart tomorrow.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

They didn't say anything about shipping, but it did feel like I had to twist their arm to get the deal. The first place I called and talked to the manager, to make sure it was O.K. They only had two bags, so they called another store. At the other store I showed my receipt cause the lady didn't seem to trust me. I guess it will take some social engineering, but for 1/2 the price its worth it.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, you didn't hit up the Newark store, did you? Don't want them to kick me out cause they're PO'd at you.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

No. Tom mentioned that Albany carries flourite for cheap. You might want to call them and support your small LFS.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I've done the price-match for flourite/Tahitian moon sand at my local petsmart. I've also matched on a python system and some other things. I have been matched by both of the managers here at my local store. It all depends on the manager from what I can tell. I sat down with my local petsmart managers, explained to them that I realize they have a huge markup, and that if they wanted any of my cash they match or I go elsewhere. They wanted the cash so they match me on anything I bring in. I only use petsmart though when I'm in a jam (need something immediately). Of course when you can get flourite for $10 a bag and not pay shipping, I use them for that too, heh.

Matt


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Just recently price-matched a $9.99 ad at petsmart. All I had to say was I have a price-match and the manager took me straight to the counter for check out. Didn't even look at the ad. When she saw it at the counter, her initial reaction was wow, but then there was no fuss and everything went smooth. Both bags originally had a 15%, for reason: hole in bag. They even did the 15% markdown off $9.99! And funny thing is, there were no holes. 2 bag of perfect flourite - $16.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

FYI: Family Pets, in Fremont (40645 Fremont Boulevard Suite 20 
Fremont, CA 94538, (510) 979-1468) sells Flourite for $16.99 per bag.

Not quite as cheap as Albany's case price ($30 for two bags), but for someone in the southbay it's a lot shorter drive.


----------



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

Does Petsmart match Internet pricing or just local store?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

pet solutions *is* an internet shop. Once person reported that they were turned down because it was internet pricing. I guess it depends on how persuasive you are. I don't think it is written in the policy anywhere. Just call around. When I called I just asked if they matched their competitors price, he said as long as I brought a print out with the date (printer prints the date on the bottom of the web page), it was fine. I never emphasized that it was an internet dealer, so maybe I got away with something. Try a another petsmart if it doesn't work.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

cloran said:


> Does Petsmart match Internet pricing or just local store?


When I called my local PetSmart and asked about price matching I was immediately told that yes, they do, but only against local area stores. No matching on internet or out of area retailers.

When I went in the a couple of days later, just to look around, they didn't have any Flourite anyway. :?


----------



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

I just called pet solutions and asked if they had store pickup because they're only abou an hour from my house. They lady on the phone said that there hoping within the next few months to have it. Which is cool because they wanted 12 bucks to ship 3 bags 70 miles. Oh well. Also Big Al's has it for the same price.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Yes you can price match an Internet ad at petsmart. Did it twice on two separate occasions. Have heard of a lot of other people doing it too. But I guess a lot of it has to do with who the manager is too.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I also heard of this wonderful idea and decided to give it a try. I got the local Petsmart to match Big Al's (online) price for Flourite...$11/bag. The manager wasn't happy about it and grumbled something about shipping costs but he still approved the transaction.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

All the PetsMarts I have ever been to only price match local stores and it has to be in a printed ad/flyer. They wont call another store to verify the price. Guess it depends on the local management and how AR they are...


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

Tried it today in Tulsa, OK. Asst. Manager said only against brick and mortar retailers, but when I asked to see the policy, he printed it and it only said 'retailer'. He refused until he can call BigAl's or someone else who has it for that price and verify they have a brick and mortar. When I stated other Petsmarts were matching online retailers, he challenged me on it. If any of you that have done this can call your Petsmart and post the store number, he'll do it then. I'm gonna try again this Friday when I can get the actual store manager. If he refuses then, I"m going to the District Mgr. - It's a 2 hr. drive for me to get to a store, I'm not making a 3rd trip. =P


----------

